
The State of LTE - sinak
http://opensignal.com/reports/2015/09/state-of-lte-q3-2015?
======
ithinkso
Seeing Kazakhstan with 80% LTE coverage I was close to laugh but then found:

 _> The proportion of time users have an LTE signal, or LTE 'Time Coverage',
is our proprietary metric for looking at coverage holistically, instead of
just as a measurement of geographical reach._

Not sure that's the best way though.

~~~
JamesCRR
(This is James from OpenSignal)

I agree time coverage needs to be carefully interpreted - particularly when an
deployment is focussed just in a city, a high time coverage percentage
shouldn't be taken as meaning there is a strong nationwide deployment. But it
does show the experience of the users who do have LTE.

For markets that have had LTE for longer, and with high LTE penetration (i.e.
large percentage of subscribers using LTE), time coverage does show how
effective the rollout as been.

Two more notes on why we've chosen to do this:

\- Firstly geographical coverage is a little shaky - there are questions over
how to factor in indoors/outdoors/under a bridge, cell breathing and other
temporal fluctuations should be taken into account. The time coverage we use
is unambiguous: we look at the proportion of time users have access to the LTE
metric.

\- Secondly: our crowdsourced methodology is focussed on measurement, not
modelling. There are often very sparsely readings where we simply don't have
LTE readings, we can't conclude unequivocally that there is no LTE there, or
just no users. There are some ways we can get round this we can look into on
(extrapolating from our cell maps), but for the moment we're much more
confident in the time coverage (though caveats are required!)

------
ksec
I think people need to interpret the results with some careful thoughts. For
Example CSl and 1010 in Hong Kong are different Brands but same network. But
they differ in coverage%.

